# Peachy looking blushes for NW45



## j4lyphe (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey guys I have a hard time finding blushes that actually show up peachy or coraly on my NW45 skin....I bought Cargo's Rome blush bcuz it looked so bright and coral but alas only the golden-bronze undertones in the blush show up hence I am only using it over other blushes to get that "glow":s
Even though I really like MAC and Nars, ANY brand recs are welcome
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thanks!
PS the finish can be matte or shimmery, I don't discriminate lol


----------



## urbanD0LL (Mar 27, 2009)

i would recommend smashbox in gingersnap , or mac in peachtwist , i really liked them , they're not mattes though , they have shimmer.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 27, 2009)

I really like Eversun...it was LE but it will be coming out with Style Warriors Collection...it's a peachy Bronze on me...I also like Sunbasque it is perm


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 27, 2009)

Eversun... YUM! *adds to Shaka Zulu List*


----------



## MAHALO (Mar 28, 2009)

I love coral, peachy and orangy blushes. Here's a couple to try: EVERYDAY MINERALS B&B blush (deep peach with gold sparkle) and EARTHEN GLOW MINERALS Boracay Island blush (warm pink with coral tones). I'm NC45/NW43 and both of these work for me. I have CARGO ROME too. It works for me but these two are more pigmented.  BORACAY ISLAND is so pigmented that I have to use a light hand. I can apply B&B more generously. You can get a sample size in a small container for about $1.50.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 28, 2009)

^^Another vote for Eversun >_< It's a gorgeous, warm and peachy shade on my NW45 skin.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Mar 28, 2009)

I also LOVE eversun..!!  NC40.

NARS Torrid is also nice.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j4lyphe* 

 
_Hey guys I have a hard time finding blushes that actually show up peachy or coraly on my NW45 skin....I bought Cargo's Rome blush bcuz it looked so bright and coral but alas only the golden-bronze undertones in the blush show up hence I am only using it over other blushes to get that "glow":s
Even though I really like MAC and Nars, ANY brand recs are welcome
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks!
PS the finish can be matte or shimmery, I don't discriminate lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Maybe try CARGO's Laguna.  It's orange and less bright that NARS' Exhibit-A or MAC's Devil and it comes off as nice peachy coral.  There are pictures of it compared to the aforementioned blushes in my blog (link in the signature).


----------



## ViolentFemme84 (Mar 28, 2009)

That eversun is gorgeous!!!


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 28, 2009)

springsheen:





peachtwist and style:




[img


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 28, 2009)

I also recommend Eversun. I use mine with 187 as a bronzer (I'm NW25) but my friend is about your skintone and on her is a nice peachy colour. The good thing about the beauty powder blushes is that they are very buildable, so ppl of various skintones can use them and build them to their liking.


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 28, 2009)

yes  i agree eversun, i can't wait for style warriors!!!!!


----------



## thatgrlispoison (Mar 28, 2009)

I like MAC Peachtwist.


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 29, 2009)

I swatched peachykeen(sp?) and for some reason springsheen looks very similar (i swatched them both side by side).


----------



## allThingsGirl (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh, I forgot about Shu Uemura P Peach 47 too.  I'm a little lighter than you (NC40), but I think it'll still show up nice too.  I'm still favoring MAC Eversun for you though, especially since it's about to be rereleased


----------



## MAHALO (Apr 5, 2009)

I found an intense coral blush at a CCO this weekend. It's HIPNESS from the Fafi collection.


----------



## ~Zoe~ (Apr 5, 2009)

Gosh Blush Juicy Peach #41
My absolute favourite matte orange blush


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 7, 2009)

Also Pinch Me is nice too.


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_I swatched peachykeen(sp?) and for some reason springsheen looks very similar (i swatched them both side by side)._

 
when i first got into mac blushes, i couldn't tell the diff between these two. they are VERY similar, but i think springsheen is more like nars orgasm and peachykeen is a more orangy/peach if that makes any sense. springsheen is a touch more subtle...


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 11, 2009)

i wonder how my new love flirt's heartthrob would work for you. it can get intense for me, but i'm thinking on your skintone it would be a nice coral/peach blush... (i'm nc40-42)


----------



## MsCocoa (Apr 13, 2009)

Now I can't wait for Eversun to come out, although I am tempted to get Sunbasque aswell hmm...


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 14, 2009)

NARS Orgasm maybe.......it looks peachy on me.


----------



## califabulous (Nov 20, 2011)

gingin501 said:


> NARS Orgasm maybe.......it looks peachy on me.



 	wow.  Orgasm doesn't show up on me at all!  but I have never tried the multiple....I wonder if that would show up....


----------

